

Facebook Becomes Location Backbone | Apps Import Checkins From Each Other - GreekOphion
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/07/facebook-becomes-location-backbone-that-lets-apps-import-checkins-from-each-other/

======
abava
You can check out this option at <http://fbplaces.linkstore.ru> Lets you write
reviews for places

